# Low budget gaming rig.



## april (Oct 9, 2012)

i am a little tight on budget, but my pc(gigabyte ga-g31m-s2l, intel c2d 7300 2.66gh, zion 800 1gb, seagate 160gb sata) which is 5-6 years old started malfunctioning. that's why i am thinking of a update right now. i  originally planned on waiting a few more months to increase my budget. but i need it right now. so pls help.     
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:high end games like COD BO, crysis 2, dark souls, mass effect 3(i am not going to play them right now, I'll do so after buying graphics card later). applications like autodesk maya,downloading and watching movies etc. mostly i read eBooks. i love fantasy novels.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:19k. no more.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no. 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 64 bit. i have windows 7 32 bit right now.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 GB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no. i have a samsung 17 inch crt. resolution 1024x768.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:monitor, keyboard, mouse, ups, dvd writer. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:mahalaya. next Monday.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:my elder brother will do it. he might not agree to though. so it could be an assembler too. so keep that under consideration.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:kolkata.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:i don't want to buy the graphics card right now. i want to buy a low end 2 gb card(NVIDIA GeForce GT520 2 GB) soon though. i will start the games then. so suggest a good psu(if it lasts 1 year without problem, thats enough. i will be able to buy a good one by then.) considering that.
i want to buy i3 2100, ddr3 1600-4 GB. so suggest a cheapest possible motherboard(i was thinking of Intel DH61WW) with integrated graphics which at least supports those. i want to buy a Intel extreme(a high end one) as soon as my budget increases.
i want to do a step by step upgrade(i mean buy cheap a which supports cheap b, then buy expensive a2 which supports cheap b and discard cheap a. then buy expensive b2 which supports expensive a2 and discard cheap b, e.t.c.).


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Processor: AMD FX-6100 @6.8K
Motherboard: Asus M5A88-M @5.8K
RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 4GB @1.4K
Graphics card: --
PSU: Corsair CX430V2 @2.3K
Chassis: NZXT Source 210 @2.5K

Total: 18.8K

Don't buy graphics card now. Cause you don't have enough budget to accommodate a processor and a good graphics card which is capable of running Maya. You will be needing a ~10K graphics card to work with Maya smoothly.

Suggested FX-6100 cause, it have 6 cores and would be more future-proof than dual code I3.

Alternate option for motherboard: Gigabyte 880GM USB3 @5.4K


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2012)

AMD will be easily out gunned by a Intel Core i3 when its Gaming or more. Even a G630 will blow a six core AMD out of the water in many a task.
 Edit: AMD Or Intel: Which Offers Better Gaming Performance? : Picking A Sub-$200 Gaming CPU: FX, An APU, Or A Pentium?

Since I believe its a low budget Gaming rig primarily as the thread suggests and not more of a Workstation

@ April : Be sensible and stick to 

Intel i3 2120 - Rs 6900
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
RAM - Corsair Value Select 4GB  - Rs 1150 
HDD - Seagate 500GB - Rs 3400
Cabinet CM Elite - Rs 1750
Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2500

Total - Rs 20,000. Add a GPU later around December.

Or
Much more sensible at your budget for gaming would be....

Processor : Intel® Pentium® Processor G630 - Rs 3300
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H USB3 - Rs 3250
Ram : Corsair Value select 4GB - Rs 1100
HDD :Seagate 500GB - Rs 3400
GPU : MSI R6670-MD1GD3 - Rs 4300
PSU : Antec Basiq BP350 350W / Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 1800/Rs 2500
Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite - Rs 1750

Total - Rs 18900/-

For the components go to MD Computers in Chandni and talk to Palash. and.. Subho Mahalaya!


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> AMD will be easily out gunned by a Intel Core i3 when its Gaming or more. Even a G630 will blow a six core AMD out of the water in many a task.




Please i3 is little better in single thread performance but when talking multithreaded apps AMD FX-6100 is way better


----------



## aloodum (Oct 10, 2012)

@@ April 

Use the following tool to compare the performance of various cpu's in realworld apps+synthetic benchmarks.
*AnandTech - Bench - CPU*

A word of advice: In case you plan to settle for a sandybridge based i3/ pentium with a h61 chipest mobo, a 1600Mhz stick is going to be a waste.Primarily because H61 doesnt support anything higher than a 1333Mhz and the mem controller of pentium doesnt go above 1066Mhz.Settle for the corsair value sticks(1333Mhz)

Cheers!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> Please i3 is little better in single thread performance but when talking multithreaded apps AMD FX-6100 is way better



This!
@The Incinerator: Please infer the facts from different reviews.


----------



## Minion (Oct 10, 2012)

Get these
AMD 3 GHz FM1 A8 3870K Processor-6,500
ASUS F1A55-M LE Motherboard-4,200
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)-1,500
HDD - Seagate 500GB - Rs 3400
Cabinet CM Elite - Rs 1750
Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2500
Total 19k
This will allow you to play games in medium to low settings latter you can buy more powerful graphics card.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Oct 10, 2012)

good suggestion by minion.


----------



## april (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks, but can you suggest a Intel chipset based rig? i want to buy a i5 or i7 later. and maya 2011 runs on my current setting. not in the best condition but workable. sometimes it crashes during work though.
subho mahalaya
p.s. my hard disk still works fine. a repairman said it's defected due to to my loss of ups and the frequent power cuts in my area(i don't live in kolkata, my brother does. I'll buy with him). do u think i should postpone buying hard disk and go for graphics card? if so suggest me one.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> This!
> @The Incinerator: Please infer the facts from different reviews.



Here goes another one boy...or in fact go through any reviewer and his conclusion
Your Game And Performance Target Matter Most : AMD FX Vs. Intel Core i3: Exploring Game Performance With Cheap GPUs
AnandTech - Bench - CPU




avinandan012 said:


> Please i3 is little better in single thread performance but when talking multithreaded apps AMD FX-6100 is way better



He primarilly wants a low budget gaming PC not a cheap Workstaion. Read the thread header. Mate the bulldozer is a failure in many ways than one, the sooner you admit it the better it will be for the people seeking help in this forum. If you are talking multithreads the i3 with Hyperthreading is more than the OP will ever require.Get your facts together.Is he going to overclock .NO.Is he heavily in to Editing or simulating. No. Is he on a budget .Yes. Will he Game .Hell YES. Then why the hell are you suggesting him a 6 Core,Rs 7500 heater of a processor when his overall budget is of Rs 19000??!!! 

An i3 2120 or a G630 with a discreet GPU is all he will ever need and it will blow any AMD proccy out of the water.

This one is a real sensible *Intel Chipset based *RIG for your money. If you can exceed your budget by Rs 4000 more get the i3 2120 and a Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H board along with the components here.A GPU is already included check below.

Processor : Intel® Pentium® Processor G630 - Rs 3300
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H - Rs 3250
Ram : Corsair Value select 4GB - Rs 1100
HDD :Seagate 500GB - Rs 3400
*GPU : MSI R6670-MD1GD3 - Rs 4300*
PSU : Antec Basiq BP350 350W / Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 1800/Rs 2500
Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite - Rs 1750

Total - Rs 18900/-



april said:


> thanks, but can you suggest a Intel chipset based rig? i want to buy a i5 or i7 later. and maya 2011 runs on my current setting. not in the best condition but workable. sometimes it crashes during work though.
> subho mahalaya
> p.s. my hard disk still works fine. a repairman said it's defected due to to my loss of ups and the frequent power cuts in my area(i don't live in kolkata, my brother does. I'll buy with him). do u think i should postpone buying hard disk and go for graphics card? if so suggest me one.



And these guys here are suggesting you 6 Cores for Maya!!!! !!! They should really read your post,honestly. Do get a UPS this time even a Rs 1400 Digital UPS would save the HDD.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 10, 2012)

Buddy stop suggesting G630 in everywhere, your previous suggestion of i3 2120 is better. No doubt, G630 is a great value CPU for gaming but OP has asked for other CPU heavy applications too. And read other reviews where a Athlon II X4 or even a 3 GHz+ Athlon II X3 has been recommended by Anandtech and Tomshardware over G630 or the other lower end dual cores if Multitasking and Multithreaded apps are under consideration....Why are you only suggesting a Gaming Only CPU and providing reviews for only gaming prospective?
FX-6100 might be a failure in terms of gaming performance but that is mainly dependent on GPU. In this scenario, even a FX-4100 is better than G630. However, it does have power consumption issues and OP prefers an Intel solution. I think i3 2120 is the way to go.


----------



## april (Oct 10, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Do get a UPS this time even a Rs 1400 Digital UPS would save the HDD.


i have a microtek heritage gold 625va ups now. i bought it few months ago. is it good?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2012)

april said:


> i have a microtek heritage gold 625va ups now. i bought it few months ago. is it good?



Good enough.



Cilus said:


> Buddy stop suggesting G630 in everywhere, your previous suggestion of i3 2120 is better. No doubt, G630 is a great value CPU for gaming but OP has asked for other CPU heavy applications too. And read other reviews where a Athlon II X4 or even a 3 GHz+ Athlon II X3 has been recommended by Anandtech and Tomshardware over G630 or the other lower end dual cores if Multitasking and Multithreaded apps are under consideration....Why are you only suggesting a Gaming Only CPU and providing reviews for only gaming prospective?
> FX-6100 might be a failure in terms of gaming performance but that is mainly dependent on GPU. In this scenario, even a FX-4100 is better than G630. However, it does have power consumption issues and OP prefers an Intel solution. I think i3 2120 is the way to go.



Mate ...Autodesk and Maya wont need 6 cores and his primary need as per the thread suggest is "low budget gaming rig" so theres absolutely no need go the AMD way which dosnt have a promising upgrade path. Then  if he wants a better Processor the i3 as I suggested already is the next obvious choice and not the AMD again.

As for Maya & Autodesk ,which is making you so jittery and nervous ,wont require a SR2 and two zeons ...calm down ,look at the Requirement from the company itself!!!!

Maya - System Requirements - Autodesk

*For 32-Bit Autodesk Maya 2013
Microsoft® Windows® 7 Professional (SP1) or Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional (SP3) operating system
Intel® Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon™ processor with SSE3 instruction set support (or higher)*
2 GB RAM
10 GB free hard drive space
*Certified hardware-accelerated OpenGL® graphics card* A discreet GPU is better here than APU if budget allows! An HD6670 is hence suggested by me
3-button mouse with mouse driver software
DVD-ROM drive
Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 8 or higher, Apple® Safari®, or Mozilla® Firefox® web browser

Optimum is the word not Overkill, here.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Ever used maya, autocad or 3D max?
You won't have posted these then. 



Cilus said:


> FX-6100 might be a failure in terms of gaming performance but that is mainly dependent on GPU. In this scenario, even a FX-4100 is better than G630. However, it does have power consumption issues and OP prefers an Intel solution. I think i3 2120 is the way to go.



Bingo!!



april said:


> thanks, but can you suggest a Intel chipset based rig? i want to buy a i5 or i7 later. and maya 2011 runs on my current setting.



You won't be getting a balanced I5 rig at your budget. And forget about I7. Cheapest i7, 2600K costs 16.8K.
Talking about buying graphics card, wait for 1 more month!! Some new graphics cards would be relased in India in coming weeks and it *may* bring the price of some old cards down.


*@The Incinerator:* remember that you are suggesting an user who wants to utilize his money to get the maximum output from it. Everyone suggesting here suggest very seriously in every thread and buyers choice depends upon your opinion. And again, it is a public forum. So using sentence like


> @ April : Be sensible and stick to


infers to only one bad thing: You think that you know everything and others are stupid. 
Everyone values others opinion and evaluates it before suggesting other opinion. 
My humble request to you would be the same. 
Cheers


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Ever used maya, autocad or 3D max?
> You won't have posted these then.




Now Im sure you havnt! Do you read English either? i3 ..that I have mentioned too, if he can spend Rs 4000 more???
You didnt even suggest him a GPU!!!! So much for your Bingo!!!



d6bmg said:


> infers to only one bad thing: You think that you know everything and others are stupid.
> Everyone values others opinion and evaluates it before suggesting other opinion.
> My humble request to you would be the same.
> Cheers



My humble request would be please get your facts correct and be responsible enough not to Troll and create a groupism kind of scenario.If you are feeling stupid thats your problem not mine.This is an open forum and if you know what a forum is for better put your facts forward rather than what you do. PM etc etc. Not done. Cheers mate.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 11, 2012)

^^  would request all to avoid personal attacks....
@@ OP: you would find tons of benchmarks on innumerable HW sites.Judge what cpu goes best with your need, Cheers!!


----------



## april (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You won't be getting a balanced I5 rig at your budget. And forget about I7. Cheapest i7, 2600K costs 16.8K.


i want to buy it later, not right now. i know it won't come in budget.

i respect everyone's opinions, so please stop quarreling.


----------



## april (Oct 12, 2012)

guys please suggest me a Intel based rig within budget, which can be upgraded to i5 or i7 2nd or 3rd gen later.

I'll appreciate it very much.(i3 2nd gen CPU is my choice.)


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 12, 2012)

*I3 based config as requested by you:
*
Processor: I3-2120 @6.6K
Motherboard: Intel DH67-CL (b3) @5.5K
RAM:Corsair Value Series 4GB @1.1K
Graphics card: --
PSU: Corsair CX430V2 @2.3K
Chassis: NZXT Source 210 @2.5K

Total: 18K


----------



## vkl (Oct 12, 2012)

^^1600MHz RAM is not required with the config.It will be down clocked to 1333MHz.


----------



## april (Oct 12, 2012)

suggest a good 1333MHz ram then. i don't necessarily need a Intel motherboard, just something which would be good and compatible with the CPU.


----------



## vkl (Oct 12, 2012)

Corsair Value select 1333MHz 4GB RAM@1.2k.
 Intel DH67-CL is a good motherboard.Other options are GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H @6.8k or GIGABYTE GA-B75M-D3H for 4.3k.
The former has lucid logix Virtu support while the latter doesn't.With the help of Virtu one can use intel's quick sync(video transcoding engine) while using discrete GPU.


----------



## april (Oct 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> *I3 based config as requested by you:
> *
> Processor: I3-2100 @7.3K



wasn't i3 2100 a little above 6k? did the price go up in kolkata?


----------



## acewin (Oct 13, 2012)

do not think anything is wrong with your proccy, you are running a cramped up system, -- 1 GB RAM really and you run apps like 3D Max, maya auto cad.
they will kill your rig obviously, with high CPU utilization and RAM utilization as well.
C2D 7200 against core i3 2120
AnandTech - Bench - CPU
C2D against G620
AnandTech - Bench - CPU

you are ready to buy a total new system but never RAM, LOL dood for real 

yeah I accept a newer config will provide you Hyper threading and all but, beside that no additional value

few LGA 775 boards
ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 Motherboard vs Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2PT Motherboard vs Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Motherboard vs ASUS P5G41T-M LX Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com
they will provide you DDR3 RAM upgrade, - 3K
get 2 chip of 4GB RAMs, and you have 8GB total here, - 2.4K
buy a decent gfx card like HD7770 or HD7750 - 8K  - Do not cut short here
if you do not have good cabinet + PSU combo then
PSU: Corsair CX430V2 @2.3K
Chassis: NZXT Source 210 @2.5K   or Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite - Rs 1750
and finally rest in HDD, be it 1TB or 500 GB
remember you should invest so that your next upgrade costs you CPU + mobo + RAM and not whole damn rig.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the best option for him to get is more RAM, a decent GPU and a PSU.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 13, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^1600MHz RAM is not required with the config.It will be down clocked to 1333MHz.



My bad. edited.



april said:


> wasn't i3 2100 a little above 6k? did the price go up in kolkata?



I meant to post 2120, and posted wrong price. Sorry.


----------



## april (Oct 13, 2012)

acewin said:


> do not think anything is wrong with your proccy, you are running a cramped up system, -- 1 GB RAM really and you run apps like 3D Max, maya auto cad.
> they will kill your rig obviously, with high CPU utilization and RAM utilization as well.


i seldom run maya. i only run it like a few hours per week.


acewin said:


> you are ready to buy a total new system but never RAM, LOL dood for real



i did mention buying ram now. if you're talking about buying it with the current rig, i did consider it. just never got to do it. i was lazy and i didn't have the time with school and all. "I'll do it tomorrow" was my worst enemy.
now i know it was a wrong thing to do.


----------



## acewin (Oct 13, 2012)

hehe going school and got lazy 
anyhow, most people will say you need not invest much, get a RAM boost, good GPU and PSU, you will save up.
You see C2D are still quiet decent performers


----------



## theproffesor (Oct 14, 2012)

I suggest you to but this
MOBO :Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H@4.3 frm Flipkart
CPU :i5 3450@10.5k or i5 2310@9.5k
RAM: corsair value ddr3 4gb@1.1k
CASE : buy a cheap one from iball @1k
PSU:CORSAIR CX430V2@2.3K
TOTAL:18.5k to 19.5k
buying i3 now and upgrading to i5 is a bullshit fact


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2012)

theproffesor said:


> buying i3 now and upgrading to i5 is a bullshit fact


and why is that? i don't understand! is it going to affect my PC in some way? and for the record, i wasn't only going to upgrade my CPU, but the motherboard too. only i wold have done it later and one by one.  

p.s. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 15, 2012)

You don't need to change the Motherboard for upgrading to i5 from i3 ND there is no technical issues for it. HE said it is a bad idea because of the price you have to pay for the upgrade. Current price of i3 2120 is almost 7K and the new i5 2nd gen will come around 10 to 11K. So it is more beneficial to get it now by spending 3/4K extra money. If you wanna ditch the i3 later for an upgrade then the old processor will not be sold at a very good price and you have to pay another 9/10K to get the new i5. 

 The Incinerator and D6bmg, stop any personal attack here and don't make it yours personal battleground. This is a warning to all the guys who are doing the Personal attack thing.


----------



## Minion (Oct 15, 2012)

Simple fact is nobody update processor.
 lets say you bought a i3 now it will suffice for 3 to 4 yrs but after these year you will not able to find processor that is compatible with processor socket of your motherboard.Intel will phased out all processor that are compatible with your motherboard.To sell their new product.
The fact is computer industry is developing component at very rapid rate. For this reason get these
AMD 3 GHz FM1 A8 3870K Processor-6,500
ASUS F1A55-M LE Motherboard-4,200
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)-1,500
HDD - Seagate 500GB - Rs 3400
Cabinet CM Elite - Rs 1750
Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2500
Total 19k
or 
If you are die hard Intel fan you can go with
MOBO :Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H@4.3 frm Flipkart
CPU :i5 3450@10.5k or i5 2310@9.5k
RAM: corsair value ddr3 4gb@1.1k
CASE : buy a cheap one from iball @1k
PSU:CORSAIR CX430V2@2.3K
TOTAL:18.5k to 19.5k
As suggested by theproffeso


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2012)

Minion said:


> If you are die hard Intel fan you can go with
> MOBO :Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H@4.3 frm Flipkart
> CPU :i5 3450@10.5k or i5 2310@9.5k
> RAM: corsair value ddr3 4gb@1.1k
> ...



i am not a die hard Intel fan. i just like it. if it's decent and better than Intel and within budget, and has a promising future for upgrading for better performance, i don't mind buying amd.


----------



## acewin (Oct 15, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The Incinerator and D6bmg, stop any personal attack here and don't make it yours personal battleground. This is a warning to all the guys who are doing the Personal attack thing.



+1 needed

@april, if you can have more budget later on then I will say, get *www.flipkart.com/transcend-ddr2-2-...GQMW&ref=048490d1-53bc-4d0b-83c6-882df810cb8f 2 chips
a good PSU like VS450 and good gfx card.
That way when you are upgrading, you get fair chance to buy decent proccy + mobo + RAM combo and would have lost only 2.4K, if you dump the whole rig.
C2D one of very good line ups from intel and they were much better than Dual core proccy for quiet long (I will say till last year). This still has life and you can run easily for longer duration at least 2 years more


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2012)

april said:


> i am not a die hard Intel fan. i just like it. if it's decent and better than Intel and within budget, and has a promising future for upgrading for better performance, i don't mind buying amd.


Sorry being rude People have too much confidence about their Intel rig that freak me out.They tells "Intel hai to badiha performance hoga teray system ka" This is same case as previously with Nokia.
I already told you the reason for your requirement Amd A8 system is good.


----------



## theproffesor (Oct 17, 2012)

bro, its the best I could suggest if you are gonna upgrade your motherboard and cpu too,then why are you buying this rig now??
"just go with what I've suggested   if you're not gonna overclock your CPU "
besides  overclocking doesn't increase your fps that much
overclocking the gpu does ,
so just buy a gpu later ....."hd7870" you can find sapphire oc model around 18k-19k or hd7850 @14-15k
as i5 3450 is a pretty strong cpu in gaming
this will easily handle any game on ultra / high/ medium for 3years+ @1080p,
 maybe more,

 but if you want cheap solution  then just replace i5 3450 with i3 2120@6.7k


----------



## acewin (Oct 17, 2012)

@Minion, Nokia is good, and their products are good and were good. You see people shout too much about smartphone because of all media hype created by a company named Apple, which gave way for Google to push in Android, buddy not trying to put in fanboyism and related wars here. It is typical way to get yourself called elite by owning a smartphone. Everything is about marketing. these days. Nokia did not loose because of bad product, but because of marketing and other company like Samsung offering good piece of HW with a popular OS.
You know, everyone would agree on Sony having good products, but still they did not earn much through Android like Samsung.
Same way about intel, intel is offering better products, that is why people say they have good HW offering. Overstated maybe, but somewhat true. AMD is in contention in lower priced segment but they still need to put something against core i5s and core i7s


----------



## theproffesor (Oct 17, 2012)

Op I've tried my best and I think it is the best
and the second good option is APU but wait for fm2 and a10 5800k to come in India,
but I hardly recommend you to buy the one ,that I've suggested "THE I5 3450 RIG" if you don't wanna overclock!!!!
don't think too much buy it and be done ....and save some more cash and buy a 19" display from dell or lg etc@6k. with a hd7750@6.8k
and I'm sure you can arrange it before new year....
so just close the thread ....


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2012)

acewin said:


> @Minion, Nokia is good, and their products are good and were good. You see people shout too much about smartphone because of all media hype created by a company named Apple, which gave way for Google to push in Android, buddy not trying to put in fanboyism and related wars here. It is typical way to get yourself called elite by owning a smartphone. Everything is about marketing. these days. Nokia did not loose because of bad product, but because of marketing and other company like Samsung offering good piece of HW with a popular OS.
> You know, everyone would agree on Sony having good products, but still they did not earn much through Android like Samsung.
> Same way about intel, intel is offering better products, that is why people say they have good HW offering. Overstated maybe, but somewhat true. AMD is in contention in lower priced segment but they still need to put something against core i5s and core i7s



Mate I am not against Intel but people need to know AMD products are good too Most people simply assume If product has a Intel sticker then it must be good we need to aware people that AMD too is good They don't heat up any more in fact they run cooler than Intel latest processors.We shouldn't allow monopoly to happen else we end user will suffer. 

I have seen people with Intel system their system struggles when running multiple VMs while my AMD Phenom X4 945 runs 4-5 VMs smoothly.If you people will adopt Intel only then monopoly will happen and they will start looting we people.

Don't forget Intel Hyper Threading was developed by AMD.AMD made Quad core mainstream. They are providing Us GPUs which are better than Nvidia Which are costly and power hungry monster.  
for OP requirement i5 is a simply overkill.OP need to understand these things.For his above mentioned job will you suggest him a i5 will you buy a i5 PC to play project IGI or for simply playing videos and music think yourself

No hard feelings


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2012)

Well my suggestion is go with an AMD or Intel whichever you prefer save and get a gfx later



Minion said:


> Mate I am not against Intel but people need to know AMD products are good too Most people simply assume If product has a Intel sticker then it must be good we need to aware people that AMD too is good They don't heat up any more in fact they run cooler than Intel latest processors.We shouldn't allow monopoly to happen else we end user will suffer.
> 
> I have seen people with Intel system their system struggles when running multiple VMs while my AMD Phenom X4 945 runs 4-5 VMs smoothly.If you people will adopt Intel only then monopoly will happen and they will start looting we people.
> 
> ...


+1.I agreee with you.
Some people might blink their eyes and ask What AMD is.


----------



## acewin (Oct 17, 2012)

@minion, I am using core i5 based laptop which has 2 cores, I am able to run 3-4 VMs very easily, IMO, if proccy is good you can run VMs quiet decently only you need more RAM.
Said that, I was pointing towards marketing strategies which has made intel more popular; beside their actual performance.

about OP's upgrade,as I pointed out earlier, he needs upgrade of RAM, gfx card and a PSU, e7200 can play games very well, you need support of good gfx card. his budget is 19K as of now, getting core i5 now and gfx card later will not provide much of a benefit


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ Core i5 has 4 real cores.lets OP decide what he wants.


----------



## vkl (Oct 18, 2012)

^^Nope.Laptop/mobile i5 processors=2C/4T i.e they have 2 real cores and 2 hyper-threaded cores....4 logical cores in total.


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ Thanks for pointing me out.I was thinking how Intel can manage such a low TDP with 4 real cores.


----------



## vkl (Oct 18, 2012)

^^Agree with you on virtualization thing.For intensive VM workloads(like running multiple VMs simultaneously) a quad core phenomII x4 960t would be better than a dual core i3 2100.
TDP is just an indication,not a true measurement of actual power consumption.Even though trinity a10-4600m,i5 3210m,i7 3612qm all have rated TDP of 35Watts,the a10 consumes lesser power than i5 in gaming and browsing.The quad core i7 3612qm consumes significantly more power than i5 3210m in heavier workloads.


----------

